# Thinkspace Education Harmony courses any good ?



## Mishabou (May 14, 2017)

I would like to brush up on my harmony chops before taking some of Alain Maynard's courses and was wondering if the online Harmony classes from Thinkspace are any good ? Thx


----------



## jonathanparham (May 14, 2017)

Anhtu said:


> I would like to brush up on my harmony chops before taking some of Alain Maynard's courses and was wondering if the online Harmony classes from Thinkspace are any good ? Thx


I got a music degree 25 years ago. I'm also taking Alain Manard's courses. It's one of the best refreshers I've seen. I've started the Foundations course and it's helping me remember things. Very systematic and you go at your own pace


----------



## Mishabou (May 14, 2017)

jonathanparham said:


> I got a music degree 25 years ago. I'm also taking Alain Manard's courses. It's one of the best refreshers I've seen. I've started the Foundations course and it's helping me remember things. Very systematic and you go at your own pace



Same here, got my music degree 25 years ago. Did you do the Harmony course or any of the Thinkspace courses prior to taking the Foundation class from Alain ?


----------



## jonathanparham (May 14, 2017)

Anhtu said:


> Same here, got my music degree 25 years ago. Did you do the Harmony course or any of the Thinkspace courses prior to taking the Foundation class from Alain ?[/QUOT didnot


didn't do Thinkspace stuff


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 15, 2017)

jonathanparham said:


> I got a music degree 25 years ago. I'm also taking Alain Manard's courses. It's one of the best refreshers I've seen. I've started the Foundations course and it's helping me remember things. Very systematic and you go at your own pace



It's Alain _Mayrand_. Just in case someone wants to look him up. He's excellent. Thinkspace stuff good too though, in a different way.


----------



## jonathanparham (May 15, 2017)

MarcusMaximus said:


> It's Alain _Mayrand_. Just in case someone wants to look him up. He's excellent. Thinkspace stuff good too though, in a different way.


Ahh thanks for the correction


----------



## JimmyPoppa (May 15, 2017)

Don't know how deep you want to go into harmony and whether you're more, classical, jazz or otherwise oriented. For a quick, inexpensive refresher you could try these: 

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/...ounterpoint/Applied-Professional-Harmony.aspx

They are short and to the point without any padding.


This is part of a free book series:

http://alanbelkinmusic.com/site/en/index.php/harmony/



Also, there's this:



 


...and this (modern harmony):







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-qDHeUc_wM


You can get a LOT on youtube for free if you just search a bit.

Hope this helps.

Be Well,

Jimmy


----------



## goalie composer (May 15, 2017)

JimmyPoppa said:


> Don't know how deep you want to go into harmony and whether you're more, classical, jazz or otherwise oriented. For a quick, inexpensive refresher you could try these:
> 
> http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/...ounterpoint/Applied-Professional-Harmony.aspx
> 
> ...



Great list, Jimmy!


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 15, 2017)

goalie composer said:


> Great list, Jimmy!



Agreed, some excellent stuff there. Alan Belkin is certainly the business. Though you can't beat having an actual teacher imho.


----------



## JimmyPoppa (May 15, 2017)

Thanks guys.


----------



## TimCox (May 16, 2017)

Here to help pimp out Alain's courses. I love them. He's very direct in his explanations and actually writes out what he's talking about on camera. Fantastic stuff


----------

